# Odd Huffing Noises While Sleeping



## it_tannernanner (Oct 29, 2018)

I just got my new baby Alfie today and he seemed fine until he started going to sleep in his cage. He makes a huge difference and puffing noise as if someone is handling him even though he's asleep. I plan on making him a vet appointment as soon as possible as to make sure he's okay since I just got him anyway but I was wondering if anyone else had ever dealt with this or could possibly help with any ideas as to what this could be? It goes at the same rate as a person's heart beat while he breathes curled up in his igloo and seemed absolutely fine otherwise apart from the occasional sneeze


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Is he doing this all the time or just occasionally? Hedgehogs will make noises in their sleep when they are dreaming, it can be a huffing sound or even screaming.


----------

